# Platinum 24 - Recommended Oil Grade?



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not finding this info in the user guide.

What's the recommended grade for this machine?

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You should be fine with any 5w30, 0w30, 5w20 or 0w20.

Most will say use synthetic for easier starting in the cold weather. Most also use 5w30.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 What he said.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

markp99 said:


> I'm not finding this info in the user guide.
> 
> What's the recommended grade for this machine?
> 
> Thanks


Ariens has an Owner's manual that says nothing about the oil, and an Ariens Snow Engine operation manual. The engine manual recommends 5W-30 automotive detergent oil with an API service catergory SJ or better. The latest (better?) spec is SN. A synthetic oil is acceptable. The manual recommends an oil change after the first month of operation and then every 6 months (season) or 40 hours whichever comes first.

I find the 5W-30 oil quite thick and slow moving. Mobil 1 synthetic is available in 0W-30 which is guaranteed to meet 5W-30 engine manufacturer specs and yet provide much faster flowing characteristics when cold.

EDIT: The high mounted engine oil dipstick probably fitted to your engine probably has no markings, just 2 holes. Shryp pointed out that the lower hole is the add mark and the upper hole the full mark.

Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or the 0-40 Mobil 1 European spec from Walmart.
Mobil 1 0W-40 Full Synthetic Motor Oil, 1 qt. - Walmart.com


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

There is NO dipstick on my machine. The machine has 2 access points (top/vertical filler & bottom/diagonal at bottom). The filler cap seems to have a fitting for a dipstick, but none is there.

The service center says this is correct. I should fill to the level of the ~top of the diagonal access point. No dipstick needed, apparently.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is information from our Ariens support page on our website that gives helpful information on the oil capacity, etc. of our Sno-Thro and Power Brush units.

You are to refer to your engine owner's manual for the proper oil type, amounts, and maintenance schedule, but the links and diagrams are provided to make it easy to find.

What is the oil capacity of Sno-Thro or Power Brush?

Hope this helps, and let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

I had a similar discussion with one of the techs at LCT Engines, the conclusion was that synthetic 5w-30 was the best option after the initial break-in period for the engine.


----------



## Vento (Feb 14, 2015)

Use Amsoil Products!

AMSOIL Formula 4-Stroke PowerSports 0W-40


----------

